# Introducing Lucy.....



## LovingQuills (Oct 15, 2008)

We picked up Lucy on Saturday morning. She is super cute!! We really like her. She's a little huffy and pops when you first go to hold her, but if you sit still she soon settles down and loves to walk around on you and explore. She will also curl up in your lap pretty easily and just snuggle too. I just weighed her and she's 446 grams and when she balls up, I'd say she's about the size of a softball. I don't think she was held a lot at the last owner's, at least recently from what they said, so we are working on her getting used to human contact, but she's doing pretty well. I have a vet appointment for her next Tuesday. I don't have any immediate concerns, except what was a small dry spot/bump and is now a hole on her ear?? I am sending a picture of it to the vet as well to see if it needs more immediate attention, but it just looked like a scab, but now that it's fallen off, there's a hole?? I know I've had chinchillas w/ holes in their ears after a fight or something and they have really thin ears too, but now I'm not sure. :?:

She just loves her mealies and I give her 1-2 waxies per day and she eats them right up. She also enjoyed the baby food I gave her last night, so will pick up more of that as well. I am also going to pick up some canned cat food because she's not eating her kibble at all. She came eating Vitakraft and per the yahoo list, I have completely taken her off that and put her on Eagle Pack and Chicken Soup for the Cat's soul. (I had mixed for Hedgie) I am also going to try canned pears (or fresh if I can find them) as I had heard they really like them or maybe watermelon?? Any other "favorites" I should try?? I do think she might be a bit constipated too as I've noticed very little poo in her cage since she got here.

Okay here are a few pictures of her as well....

I just love her little face.....









One of the bump that was on her ear....










BTW, is she a chocolate?? It doesn't matter, just like to know what color she is.

Jessie


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is absolutely gorgeous. Congratulations.


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

What a pretty hedgie!
Congrats!


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

Looks like a chocolate to me. I'm not sure if it's an Algerian Chocolate or a White-Bellied Chocolate, though. Does she have brown patches under her eyes? It looks like there are, so I'd say Algerian Chocolate.


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

She's ever so cute!!
I love her name too!!


----------



## LovingQuills (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanx everyone. We like her too. Can't take credit for the name though, she came w/ it!!


----------



## wombatgirl (Nov 10, 2008)

She's so cute! Congrats!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

she's super duper cute!!! i wuv her little face! its all like "Grrrrr" :lol:


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

She looks great! Congrats Jesse, and thank you for helping this little doll out.


----------



## LovingQuills (Oct 15, 2008)

*UPDATE ON LUCY.....*

Just thought I'd give a little update on her!! She is doing super!! The first night she didn't attempt to eat too much so we added some canned cat food (I bought Eagle Pack) and some baby food, as well as some watermelon and pear to her meal!! She devours her nightly dish now!! I put about 10 pieces of kibble in her canned cat food (give her a heaping TBSP of it) and then about 10 pieces separate and they were all gone. The baby food (got some sweet potatoes and turkey) was about gone too as well as the turkey and vegetable one (about a heaping baby spoon of each). I have now added a dish w/ dry kibble this morning, since her other dish is always empty by morning (she hasn't really been eating much of the watermelon or pear, although did eat a little watermelon the first night) so she had something to snack on during the day, should she wake up. (I'll leave it at night too as well as making up her "special platter" at night) She also gets about 6 mealies and 3-4 crickets and a wax worm (the waxie every other night only since they are higher in fat) and we always it and watch and she gobbles them right up in front of us!! So her eating is great and I'm noticing lots of "evidence" of her pooping too!!! She also has taken to her wheel at night as I find "evidence" on it too and my husband said he heard her on it at 1 am the other night. (Getting a bucket wheel made for her, but will be another day or so before its done, so she has her mesh one right now, that squeaks a bit) She's getting pretty good about coming out for her nighttime time w/ us too. She will wonder around and check things out on the area we "box" off for her or just snuggle in our lap. Tried bringing her out this afternoon, since I was just watching TV but she didn't care for being disturbed in the middle of the day, so put her back in her cage. She got her first bath last night, since her skin seems quite dry so we gave an oatmeal bath and added some Vitamin E oil to the rinse water. She goes in on Tuesday to see the vet, but it'll pretty much just be a well-hedgie visit, at least I hope it will be as I don't really have any concerns now w/ her. So anyhow, just thought I'd give a bit of an update and let you all know she's doing quite well and we adore her!!

Jessie


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

If this was already mentioned sry, but the ears look a bit dry cuz of the tattered edges.


----------

